# Companion Dog Show



## groomer_girl (Apr 17, 2009)

*Plumpton College Groomers.
Charity Companion Dog show*
In Aid of Lowland Search Dogs Sussex
Charity no. 1110700
(Held under Kennel Club Regulations)

*Show Date*: 
Saturday 23rd May

*Show times*: 
Opens & Entries: from 9am 
Judging from: 10am
Show Closes: 4pm.
(times are approximate and may be subject to change on the day)

*Price*: 
£1.50 per class
3 classes for £4

*Pedigree Judge: Ronnie Tanner (Tanver)
Pedigree Classes:* 
Any Variety Puppy (6-12 months)
Any Variety Sporting (Gundog, Hound and Terrier)
Any Variety Non Sporting(Working, Pastoral, Toy & Utility)
Any Variety Open
Best Pedigree (chosen from winners of the classes above)

*Novelty Judge: Pauline Water
Novelty Classes:* 
Prettiest Puppy
Best Veteran 7years and over
Best Rescue
Best Non Pedigree (crossbreed)
Junior handler 16 years and under
Prettiest Bitch
Most Handsome Dog
Companion Dog Club Class (kennel club Companion Dog Club members only and on Presentation of their membership number)
Best Trick
Best Fancy Dress
Waggiest Tail
Dog Most Like Owner
Happiest Family (2 or more dogs living at same address)
Dog The Judge Would Like To Take Home
Best Novelty (chosen from winners of the classes above)

****BEST IN SHOW****​
*Celebrity Judge:* 
Marc Abraham (it has not been determind which classes he shall be judging yet but they will be novelty classes)

*Show Address:* 
Plumpton College, 
Ditchling Road, 
Nr Lewes, 
East Sussex, 
BN7 3AE.

*Venue:* 
the venue for the show is a wet weather venue in case the weather is not good.​
*Rules:*
-CC WINNERS, RCC WINNERS AND JUNIOR WARRANTS are NOT Eligible for entries in Pedigree Classes.
-Puppies Under Six Months and Bitches in Season are not eligible for any entries at this show.
-A dog Docked on or After the 6th April 2007 may not be entered for exhibition at this show.
-Dogs must NOT be left in cars on the day unsupervised. Your dog is vulnerable and AT RISK if left in a vehicle in high temperatures and even on days considered as slightly warm. *If your dog is found to be at risk, forcible entry to your vehicle may be necessary without liability for any damage caused.*
-Entry fees will NOT be refunded under any circumstances
-NO responsibility is taken for stolen or damage to goods or vehicles.
-Dogs to be kept on a lead at ALL times.​


----------



## jellybelly (May 3, 2009)

Where abouts in the college is it being held and are the novelty classes running co currently with the pedigree classes.


----------



## groomer_girl (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Jellybelly:001_smile:

The show is being held in the two sand schools at the college, so come rain or shine the show will go on!! The sand schools are located just off of the main car park, so follow signs from main car park and car parks around college.

Yes all classes shall start at the same time, however we may delay starting time on the day if we are still taking entries.

Also some Novelty classes may be moved into the pedigree ring and judged by the pedigree judge on the day to help the day run on time, however this will be after best Pedigree has been judged.

Any other questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Hiya this sounds great!!!

Can I Just ask, is it going to be a big show??? is it usually quite big? I only ask cos i been to a few dog shows lately (fun ones) and theyve been tiny!! a couple of stalls and not a big turn out

Thanks alot xxx


----------



## groomer_girl (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Colliepower,

Well we hope it shall be fairly big  The charity we are supporting (Lowland Search Dogs Sussex) are attending and doing displays all day with their dogs and members of the public can have a go at hiding from the search dogs, for them to find.

We have advertised in quite a few local publications and shops, the event is also being advertised on Radio, so we hope we are drumming up enough interest.

We have approximately 10 stalls booked so far, such as dog fashion, leads and food and we shall be holding others on top of this number, including a fantastic raffle.

i have been informed that last year approx 200 people attended and we hope we shall at least match this number.

Thanks for your interest and hope to see you there.


----------



## groomer_girl (Apr 17, 2009)

OOoo!! We are also holding a yummy Cake stall so come along with your change


----------



## groomer_girl (Apr 17, 2009)

Less than 2 weeks to go !!!!!


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

groomer_girl said:


> Hey Colliepower,
> 
> Well we hope it shall be fairly big  The charity we are supporting (Lowland Search Dogs Sussex) are attending and doing displays all day with their dogs and members of the public can have a go at hiding from the search dogs, for them to find.
> 
> ...


I cant wait to the show and im gutted that i missed the fun day on Saturday!!! :-(

Hope its going to be good!!!!!


----------



## groomer_girl (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Colliepower,

sorry i havent replied earlier.... all possible time is being spent on the show.  sadly i missed the open day as well as i was in the grooming unit grooming one of my dogs to advertise the course.... they had a very good turn out though about 300 dogs we are told.

I hope our show will be good also!! It better be LOL !!

look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Duluxcat18 (May 23, 2009)

Hi

Im looking for dog shows in herts and bucks (and poss Beds) do you know of any?

Many thanks


----------

